# Did I go High TECK ?



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Would like to think NO - but the truth is - PIKE has a Delta & Alpha E-collar - more 4 my piece of mind - I love Gore-Tex - Under Armor keeps me warm - I love 2 go online 4 SAT Pic of the fields we will hunt - this list is 2 LONG - but when we get into the field - a well bred & trained V a long gun that goes BANG !!!!! makes it SIMPLE !!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I went low teck this year and bought a union suite from LL Bean.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

REM,

That's a cool field toilet (w/c) with camo too!!!!

You pensioners need to keep all the base's covered at your age!! :-\

Hobbsy


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hob - sad but true - part of PIKE's 1st aid kit - adult diapers & a roll of toilet paper 4 me - also 4get about our Christmas present from PIKE & me 2 U - LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

TR -Hob -EIN - how do I know it is BIRD season - PIKE has worn off his wiskers & 6 eye brow hairs - ear tips & tail tip do get bloody - put a long gun in my hand - PIKE goes 2 work - if you never hunt your V - you will never c this - HUNT VVell & hunt OFTEN !!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

R said:


> TR -Hob -EIN - how do I know it is BIRD season - PIKE has worn off his wiskers & 6 eye brow hairs - ear tips & tail tip do get bloody - put a long gun in my hand - PIKE goes 2 work - if you never hunt your V - you will never c this - HUNT VVell & hunt OFTEN !!!!!!!! LOL


We've got some early season cuts and grazes too!!

Thorns galore, cut ears and a rip on the nose!!!

Good job I love 'Ugly Mutt's' 

Hobbsy


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I know its hunting season because the dogs sleep all day on Mondays, recovering from the weekend. Cash's ears are beat up, and Lucy has barbwire marks down her back, scrapes on her side, and thinning hair on the front of her legs. She knows how to navigate the fences, but sometimes gets a little carried away. If you give her a kiss on the head, you can still catch the slight scent of ode of skunk.
June the prima donna only has a couple of marks small marks on one side.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hob - TR !!!!!!!!!PIKE thinks he can FLY !!! I AGREE !!! look at the PIC - HE almost walked on VVater - LOL !!!!!!!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

R said:


> Hob - TR !!!!!!!!!PIKE thinks he can FLY !!! I AGREE !!! look at the PIC - HE almost walked on VVater - LOL !!!!!!!!


I think those ears have something to do with flying/walking on water!!!!!! 

Nice Pic Ron 

Hobbsy


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

1 UGLY MUTT !!!!!!!!! PIKE says THANK U Hob - IN the FIELD he is the KING - LOL !!!!


----------

